

Steve Blank launches Startup Weekend Next program - Ecio78
http://steveblank.com/2012/10/30/10000-startups-startup-weekend-next/

======
sarahkunst
If more founders memorized the basics of customer development the startup
world would produce 50% more successes. Get outside the building, product
market fit, etc are phrases not enough entrepreneurs live and die by. Can't
stress enough how smart and underutilized Mr. Blank's work is.

------
valgaze
Steve Blank & Suster on "Y-Combinator is a cult":
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUD2gxU5LPM&t=37m45s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUD2gxU5LPM&t=37m45s)

------
bretthardin
I recently found the Business Model generation handbook and after reading it
only thought, "Why didn't I find this sooner."

It's good to know there is a way for others to learn the 3 strongest startup
ideas in 54-hours.

~~~
saurabhpalan
If you liked the book, you would love the Udacity Course by Steve Blank

